# Houck's Panacea



## Road Dog (Jun 19, 2005)

This bottle is very crude and is open pontil. The first listing I have for Houck's Panacea is in 1836. It cures sixty-six diseases from piles to hysterics. Man, that's powerful stuff.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 19, 2005)

Is that bubble on the front open or covered?
 Nice bottle.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 19, 2005)

covered except a little bit on the left.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey lobey, do you mean 1845-1855.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey its a panacea, it has to cure everything or it would be false advertising.
 A nice Baltimore med. Last one I saw sold for $250 a couple years ago.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2005)

I personally dont think less of bottles with open bubbles. I consider it part of the early crude charactor.  Other buyers may think differently.
 The haze is more of a turn off to me. But that can be tumbled off if you want to risk it.


----------



## KentOhio (Jun 20, 2005)

I think all it needs is a quick buff. But I wouldn't touch it personally.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 20, 2005)

It only needs turning on the inside. The outside is fine. I like it just the way it is. Thanks.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi road dog,

 Thats a nice bottle you have there can i ask were you found it. You don't see too many baltimore pontiled medicines around. Here is a picture of the labeled example from my collection. Its embossed exactly as yours on the other side. There are two different molds for this bottle that i know of yours is the earlier of the two with the larger embossing. probably late 1830s to mid 1840s.

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 21, 2005)

Chris that is a Killer bottle. I only have a half dozen or so pontils that have labels. I got mine at a Charlotte Big Flea show 6 or 7 years ago for 20 bucks.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Road Dog,

 Thats a great price for that bottle i'd pay $20 bucks for any pontiled medicine from baltimore. I got my labeled one a couple of years ago at a show i paid $225.00 for it but i sold a mint one without a label 2 years ago on ebay for $255.00. I have i think 43 baltimore pontiled meds and only 2 of them have labels.

 Chris


----------

